#  Alternativmedizin >   Umweltmedizin - Internationaler Appell von Würzburg >

## Mayare

*Umweltmediziner stellen mit großer Sorge die Zunahme von chronischen Multisystemerkrankungen fest.*  Internationaler Appell von W 
Das kann sicher jeder in seinem Umfeld feststellen, ab einem gewissen Alter
werden gleich mehrere Medikamente für verschiedene Krankheiten geschluckt.
Das sehe ich auch bei meiner Mutti, täglich 7 Tabletten für 5 verschiedene Krankheiten. :Cry:  
Gruß
Mayare

----------


## Patientenschubser

Soso na wäre es dir lieber wenn deine Mutter keine Tabletten für ihre div Erkrankungen bekommt?
Konnte wirklich einer der Vertreter irgendwelcher Interessengruppen nachweisen das die Umwelteinflüsse einen direkten Bezug zu einer Erkrankung haben/ hatten? 
Gibt es wirklich einen Bewies dafür oder wurde nur fabuliert und schwarze Wolken an den Himmel gemalt? 
Meines Wissen sind die Umwelteinflüsse seit den 1970ziger zurück gegangen.
Autos fahren mit besserem Sprit und haben Katalysatoren, Kraftwerke (mit fossilen Brennstoffen) müssen Filtzer einbauen.
Gift/ Chemikalien dürfen nicht mehr in Gewässer eingeleitet werden... usw!

----------


## katzograph

Hallo Schubser, 
irgendwie mußt Du da was mißverstanden haben. Mayare denkt weniger daran, dass ihre Mama krank wäre und keine Tabletten bekäme, als daran, dass ihre Mama gesund wäre und keine Tabletten bräuchte. Und sie vermutet, dass an den vielen Krankheiten, unter denen die Frau Mama leidet, die eine oder ander von irgendwelchen Umweltgiften- oder schäden verursacht worden sein könnte. Diese Besorgnis ist bei über 1.000 chemischen Verbindungen in unserem Essen, von denen kaum jemand weiß, wie die sich auf den menschlichen Körper und dessen Gesundheit auswirken, durchaus berechtigt. Dazu kommen noch rund 20.000 chemische Verbindungen, die uns im täglichen Leben begegnen können wie z.B. in Textilien, Kunststoffen und Spielwaren, von denen man das genausowenig weiß. Die Umweltverbesserungen, die unbestreitbar seit den 70ern eingeführt wurden, sind da irgendwie wohl nicht ganz ausreichend, um die neuen Risiken auszugleichen.
Dazu kommt noch, dass viele Arzneien in Kombination sich ebenfalls negativ auf die Gesundheit auswirken können. Diese Auswirkungen sind zum Großteil ebenso nicht erforscht. Dein Optimismus über die Allmacht der Medizin ist da zwar sehr lobenswert, aber vielleicht doch ein klein wenig übertrieben. 
Gruß
katzograph  
Gruß
katzograph

----------


## Pianoman

Wie gut, dass dieser - an Bedeutungslosigkeit kaum zu übertreffende - Verein "EuropAEM" seine Hypothesen auch so nachvollziehbar begründet, und nicht nur ein paar Gerüchte in den Raum stellt... 
Wie gut, dass es zur Thematik CFS, MCS, Fibromylagie etc. auch noch andere Denkpositionen gibt, die beipielsweise auf einer PowerPoint-Präsentation der *Deutschen Gesellschaft für Neurologie e.V.* umfänglich und detailliert dargestellt werden.  „Moderne  Leiden“ [PPT]   
Aus der Präsentation:     

> „Im Laufe der Zeit wurde deutlich, dass nur bei *weniger als 10 % der Patienten* mit umweltmedizinischen Fragestellungen plausible Zusammenhänge zwischen Umweltfaktoren und Beschwerden der Patienten ermittelt werden können, während sich bei dem größeren Anteil dieser Patienten körperliche, psychosoziale, psychosomatische bzw. psychiatrische Ursachen ihrer geklagten Beschwerden diagnostizieren lassen.“

----------


## katzograph

Hallo Pianoman, 
freut mich, mal wieder was von Ihnen zu hören (lesen). 
Zitat Anfang "Wie gut, dass es zur Thematik ............. auch noch andere Denkpositionen gibt. Zitat Ende 
Endlich mal wieder ein Punkt, zu dem ich Ihnen vorbehaltlos zustimmen kann. Ich befürchte nur, dass Sie das ganz anders gemeint haben. 
Der link bzw. der dahinter liegende Artikel ist ja sehr interessant, aber die vielen darin enthaltenen " wahrscheinlich, möglich, noch nicht 
untersucht etc. " halten das Ergebnis dann doch ein wenig vage. Ist doch eigentlich so geschrieben, wie Sie es immer der AM vorwerfen:
Keine doppelt verblindeten randomisierten Studien, viel vermutetes, nix bewiesenes. Ist natürlich klar, dass bei  d e r  Untersuchungslage
nicht allzuviele Ergebnissse über Krankheiten durch Umwelteinflüsse vorliegen.
Ich gebe aber mal zu bedenken, dass selbst   n u r  bei den bisher nachgewiesenenschädlichen Chemikalien, ich vermeide mal das Wort Umweltgift, 
die Wirtschaft mit in letzter Zeit vermehrten Rückrufaktionen aufgefallen ist. Offensichtlich gibt es genügend Gründe, sich wenigstens vor den bekannten Auswirkungen zu schützen. Wieviele andere es noch gibt, wird wohl wieder mal erst die Zukunft zeigen. 
Gruß
katzograph

----------


## Mayare

> Wie gut, dass dieser - an Bedeutungslosigkeit kaum zu übertreffenden - Verein "EuropAEM" seine Hypothesen auch so nachvollziehbar begründet, und nicht nur ein paar Gerüchte in den Raum stellt... 
> Wie gut, dass es zur Thematik CFS, MCS, Fibromylagie etc. auch noch andere Denkpositionen gibt, die beipielsweise auf einer PowerPoint-Präsentation der *Deutschen Gesellschaft für Neurologie e.V.* umfänglich und detailliert dargestellt werden.  „Moderne  Leiden“ [PPT]   
> Aus der Präsentation:

 Selbst in dieser Präsentation steht:  

> " ......es fehlen zulässige Daten"...........

 Natürlich kann ich verstehen, dass Neurologen, Psychologen, Psychotherapeuten um ihr Klientel fürchten. 
Aber es ist doch Tatsache, das Umweltgifte aller Art in der Umweltmedizin zunehmen und Krankheiten auslösen.  Chemie - BUND f 
Es hilft nicht immer den Kopf in den Sand zu stecken stecken und zu verharmlosen, so nach dem Motto das Damoklesschwert wird an uns vorüber gehen.   

> *Was ändert sich durch REACH?*
>  Für viele Chemikalien sind wesentliche toxikologische und  ökotoxikologische Untersuchungen nie durchgeführt worden. Da das Fehlen  von Erkenntnissen zur Toxizität nicht kenntlich gemacht wird, scheinen  diese Chemikalien sicher. Die REACH-Verordnung  wird dazu führen, dass deutlich mehr Chemikalien als bisher gut  untersucht sein werden. Alle Altstoffe (also Stoffe, die vor 1981 auf  den Markt kamen) mit Herstellungs- beziehungsweise Einfuhrmengen von  jeweils mehr als 1 Tonne pro Jahr müssen nun systematisch auf ihre  gefährlichen Eigenschaften geprüft werden. Man geht bisher von einer  Gesamtzahl von 30.000 solcher Stoffe aus. Bislang unterlagen nur rund  3.000 so genannte Neustoffe vor Marktzulassung einer Bewertung der  Gesundheits- und Umweltgefahren.

 BfR - REACH - die neue europ

----------


## Mayare

> Hallo Schubser, 
> irgendwie mußt Du da was mißverstanden haben. Mayare denkt weniger daran, dass ihre Mama krank wäre und keine Tabletten bekäme, als daran, dass ihre Mama gesund wäre und keine Tabletten bräuchte. Und sie vermutet, dass an den vielen Krankheiten, unter denen die Frau Mama leidet, die eine oder ander von irgendwelchen Umweltgiften- oder schäden verursacht worden sein könnte. Diese Besorgnis ist bei über 1.000 chemischen Verbindungen in unserem Essen, von denen kaum jemand weiß, wie die sich auf den menschlichen Körper und dessen Gesundheit auswirken, durchaus berechtigt. Dazu kommen noch rund 20.000 chemische Verbindungen, die uns im täglichen Leben begegnen können wie z.B. in Textilien, Kunststoffen und Spielwaren, von denen man das genausowenig weiß. Die Umweltverbesserungen, die unbestreitbar seit den 70ern eingeführt wurden, sind da irgendwie wohl nicht ganz ausreichend, um die neuen Risiken auszugleichen.
> Dazu kommt noch, dass viele Arzneien in Kombination sich ebenfalls negativ auf die Gesundheit auswirken können. Diese Auswirkungen sind zum Großteil ebenso nicht erforscht. Dein Optimismus über die Allmacht der Medizin ist da zwar sehr lobenswert, aber vielleicht doch ein klein wenig übertrieben. 
> Gruß
> katzograph  
> Gruß
> katzograph

 Danke für die Kommentierung meines Beitrags.  :-))) 
Gruß
Mayare

----------


## katzograph

Bitte, gern geschehen. 
Gruß
katzograph

----------


## Patientenschubser

> Natürlich kann ich verstehen, dass Neurologen, Psychologen, Psychotherapeuten um ihr Klientel fürchten. 
> Aber es ist doch Tatsache, das Umweltgifte aller Art in der Umweltmedizin zunehmen und Krankheiten auslösen. 
> Es hilft nicht immer den Kopf in den Sand zu stecken stecken und zu verharmlosen, so nach dem Motto das Damoklesschwert wird an uns vorüber gehen.

 Ich verstehe das nicht warum sollten die o.g. um Ihre Patienten fürchten? 
Was für Tatsachen, kannst du mir eine Erkrankung nennen die mit den "Umweltgiften" in Einklang zu bringen ist!?
Wo ich eine Studie nachlesen und -vollziehen kann! 
Wer steckt den Kopf in den Sand?
Ist es nicht eher so, als das hier vll von einer Seite -hier die "Umweltmedizin"- eine Art Verschwörung ins Leben gerufen wurde, um mit dem Gutglauben von Patienten mächtig Kohle zu schaufeln?
Wie es auch Heilpraktiker und anderen Schamanen betrieben wird, leider auch von einzeln Ärzten die auf diese Schiene aufspringen um Kasse zu machen.... 
Zu dem was ich heute morgen geschrieben habe, habe ich immer noch keine brauchbare Antwort erhalten!
Was ich allerdings auch nicht erwartet habe  :Smiley:

----------


## auto.matic

> Ist es nicht eher so, als das hier vll von einer Seite -hier die "Umweltmedizin"- eine Art Verschwörung ins Leben gerufen wurde, um mit dem Gutglauben von Patienten mächtig Kohle zu schaufeln?
> Wie es auch Heilpraktiker und anderen Schamanen betrieben wird, leider auch von einzeln Ärzten die auf diese Schiene aufspringen um Kasse zu machen.... 
> Zu dem was ich heute morgen geschrieben habe, habe ich immer noch keine brauchbare Antwort erhalten!
> Was ich allerdings auch nicht erwartet habe

 Patientenschubser?
was fuer ein toller nickname  :Sad: 
und die vielen sternchen? 
meiner meinung nach ist dein versuch die umweltmedizin ins schlechte licht zu ruecken und den wuerzburger appel hier oeffentlich laecherlich zu machen mit den kuemmerlichen argumenten die du hier anfuehrst einfach nur peinlich.
vielleicht kommst du ja bei leien ganz gut an, mit deiner "meinungs mache" - kann gut sein!  
die frage ist doch, warst du beim europaem?
hast du die konferenz besucht und kennst die innhalte?
nein, ganz sicher nicht und du hast auch nicht den blassesten schimmer,was umweltmedizin ueberhaupt ist! 
haettest du nur einen kleinen funken ahnung von umweltmedizin, wuesstest du das mit umweltmedizin kein geld zu verdienen ist. mit sochen leuten wie dir, ist eine menge geld zu verdienen, da solche leute wie du sofort schlange stehen wenn es ein neues bayer oder merk praeperat gibt, dass ueberteuert und mit zig so genannten studien angeprisen wird. 
ich war dort. ich bin kein patient und auch kein mediziner, sondern einfach nur interessiert- vielleicht auch weil ich zukuenftig mit umweltbedingt erkrankten beruflich zu tun habe- als baubiologe. 
mal angenommen so jemand wie du kommt her und behauptet, umweltmedizin ist nur geldmacherei und diese ganze cfs, mcs usw. geschichte ist nur eine psychische karnkheit? dann erklaere das doch mal den menschen und vor allem den kindern der menschen, die damals als geschlossene einheit den grossen holzschutzmittelprozess gefuehrt haben. denn die haben diese gifte immer noch im blut und leider auch an ihre kinder weiter gegeben. vielelicht hast du auch schon davon gehoert, dass asbest nicht mehr verwendet werden darf, da es ja krebs verursacht. in welche ecke moechtest du denn, diese tatsache stellen?  und was soll ich denn meinen kunden erzaehlen, die lindan im blut haben, weil sie in eine neue wohnung gezogen sind, die in den 80igern mal mit xyladecor gestirchen wurde und jetzt ebenfalls lindan im blut haben. 
soll ich denen sagen: der patientenschubser auf patientenfragen.de kann ihnen das genau erklaeren... sie bilden sich das alles nur ein und das sie nicht mehr am alltaeglichen leben teilnehmen koennen, weil ihr nervensystem von dieser giftigen chemikalie zerstoert wurde eben auch...?
bleib mal auf dem boden der tatsachen patientenschubser! 
fuer dein verhalten hier gibt es nur zwei moeglichkeiten: 
1. du hast absolut keine ahnung was du hier quatscht und moechtest dich hier nur ein bissl profilieren (was dich in den augen von hochkaraetigen wissenschaftlern, behandeldnen umweltmedizinern und auch umweltbedingt erkrankten und eben auch aufgeklaerten leuten mehr als unglaubwuerdig und vor allem laecherlich macht) 
2. oder du gehoerst zu der pharmamafia und wirst dafuer bezahlt, hier als "user" angemeldet, die patieneten zu maipulieren. (wofuer ich an deiner stelle, sehr viel verlangen wuerde- bei dem schwachsinn!)  
das schoene an der umweltmedizin ist, dass sie in keinster weise igrdent etwas mit "verschwoerungstheorien" zu tun hat, sondern sich mit FAKTEN befasst. und eben von so leuten wie dir gerne in die "verschwoerungstheorie" ecke gestellt wird, was nebenbei bemerkt echt zum totlachen ist. 
umweltmedizin ist mit sicheheit nichts fuer anfaenger oder leute die keine ahnung haben, also lass die finger weg von umweltmedizin, denn du hast hier ja wohl oeffentlich zur show gestellt, dass du nicht den leisesten schimmer von umweltmedizin hast! 
umweltmedizin ist etwas fuer profis! mit sicherheit ist umweltmedizin nichst womit sich viel geld verdienen laesst, denn wenn es so waere, wuerden die leute, die dich bezahlen, dir sagen, dass du alles andere als verschwoerungstheorie anprangern sollst..... 
ist auf jeden fall witzig zu lesen, dass es in unserer zeit keine umweltbelastungen gibt.
allein in einem neuen auto sind mehr als 2500 giftige schadstoffe die ausgasen. es gibt immer mehr produkte, die damit beworben werden, keine giftigen chemikalien zu haben, was fuer viele menschen das einzige kaufargument ist. apple baut stolz das erste laptop, dass ohne quecksilber im monitor und ohne bromhaltige flammschutzmittel usw. auskommt und so auch beworben wird. ueberall auf der welt wird versucht grenzwerte zu schaffen, alternativen zu finden um auf giftige chemikalien zu verzichten. biomaerkte schiessen wie pilze aus dem boden, weil die menschen keine giftigen pestizide in ihrem obst und gemuese haben wollen. textilien werden organisch hergestellt!
gehoert das auch zu der umweltmedizin-verschwoerung?
immer mehr menschen gehen zu heilpraktikern, weil ihnen daran liegt auf natuerlichem wege gesund zu werden. 
ueberall tut sich etwas, auch in den zahnarzt praxen, wo vermehrt darauf verzichtet wird almagam ein zu setzen, sondern eher der fokus auf almagam entfernung gelegt wird.  
die menschen fangen an baubiologisch zu bauen. verzichten auf syntetische baumaterialien die unter hohem energieaufwand produziert werden und mit giftigen stoffen versehen sind.  
was willst du den leuten hier erzaehlen? 
es gibt eine biolebensmittelverschwoerung?
es gibt eine baubilogieverschwoerung?
es gibt eine almagenverschwoerung?
es gibt eine pestizidverschwoerung?
es gibt eine umweltmedizinverschwoerung? 
es ist keine verschwoerung! das sind alles harte fakten! tatsachen!  
wir brauchen keine chemikalien im essen!
wir brauchen keine gifte im mund!
wir brauchen keine weichmacher in prdukten!
wir brauchen keine nervengifte in duftstoffen!
und wir brauchen keine fremdgesteuerten handlanger der chemie und pharmaindustrie, die den leuten einredet es ist alles in ordungen und die umweltmedizin ist quatsch!

----------


## Patientenschubser

Hallo auto.matic 
zunächst einmal möchte ich dich bitten deinen Ton zu mässigen!
Siehe hierzu auch Forumsregeln Punkt 1.11
Beim nächsten Mal werde ich dich verwarnen!
Wenn dir mein Nick nicht gefällt, ist das deine Sache! 
Klar gibt es immer wieder etwas das den Menschen schadet, das war schon immer so und wird immer so bleiben!
Das Quecksilber und Blei dem menschlichen Körper zusetzten dafür braucht es keine "Kongresse" welcher Art auch immer.
Zuviel Alkohol und Tabak schaden auch!
Das ist schon lange bekannt! 
Ich bin der Überzeugung das vieles was du oben angeführt hast, oftmals als Verschwörung behandelt wird!
Amalgam wird für alles mögliche verantwortlich gemacht (z.B. Multipe Sklerose), bewiesen ist bisher nix. Nicht das ich jedenfalls wüsste. 
Ich habe nicht geschrieben das es keine Umweltbelastungen mehr gibt, sondern:  

> Meines Wissen sind die Umwelteinflüsse seit den 1970ziger zurück  gegangen.
> Autos fahren mit besserem Sprit und haben Katalysatoren, Kraftwerke (mit  fossilen Brennstoffen) müssen Filter einbauen.
> Gift/ Chemikalien dürfen nicht mehr in Gewässer eingeleitet werden...  usw!

 Leider hast du mir deine "Umweltmedizin" nicht näher bringen können! 
Gruß Patientenschubser (Moderator)
P.S. Ich werde nicht von der Pharmalobby bezahlt oder gesponsert!

----------


## auto.matic

> Soso na wäre es dir lieber wenn deine Mutter keine Tabletten für ihre div Erkrankungen bekommt?
> Konnte wirklich einer der Vertreter irgendwelcher Interessengruppen nachweisen das die Umwelteinflüsse einen direkten Bezug zu einer Erkrankung haben/ hatten? 
> Gibt es wirklich einen Bewies dafür oder wurde nur fabuliert und schwarze Wolken an den Himmel gemalt? 
> Meines Wissen sind die Umwelteinflüsse seit den 1970ziger zurück gegangen.
> Autos fahren mit besserem Sprit und haben Katalysatoren, Kraftwerke (mit fossilen Brennstoffen) müssen Filtzer einbauen.
> Gift/ Chemikalien dürfen nicht mehr in Gewässer eingeleitet werden... usw!

  
vielleicht waere es besser von anfang an ein bisschen darauf zu achten, sich pestizidfrei zu ernaehren. nicht auf giftigen flammschutzmitteln in der matratze, dem kopfkissen und der decke zu schlafen. keine mit chemieverseuchte kleidung zu kaufen. bei koerperfplegeprodukte darauf zu achtenm, dass keine nervengifte als duftstoff verwendet werden und vor allem man halbwegs "gesund wohnt": teppiche mit pestiziden drinnen, moebel die formaldehyd ausgasen, holzbaustoffe und moebel die nicht mit hochgiftigen "holzschutzmitteln" vereucht sind. 
und vor allem man keinen beruf ausuebt in dem man staendig hohen konzentrationen von giftigen chemikalien ausgesetzt ist....................... dann hat man schon mal eine gute vorraussetzung erst ueberhaupt nicht zu erkranken und viele tabletten schlucken zu muessen! so etwas nennt man ganzheitliches denken oder nachhaltiges leben! 
baubiologen, die nach standardisierten messverfahren schadstoffe, schwermettale und microbiologische untersuchungen durchfuehren beweisen taeglich, dass bestimmte umwelteinfluesse die ursachen fuer krankheiten, unwohlein oder ausloeser von allergien sind. das ist unbestreitbar und braucht nicht weiter diskutiert werden. deiner aussage nach hast du auch keine ahnung von dem thema, sonnst wuerdest du dich niemals mit solchen spruechen und .....fragen aus dem fenster lehnen. 
die umwelteinfluesse sind seit den 70ern mit sicheheit nicht zuruck gegenagen sondern die umweltverschmutzung hat zu genommen. wir haben mehr verkehr auf der strasse und in der luft. es wurden seit den 70ern mehr fabriken gebaut, mehr chemie produziert und vor allem merh sondermuell produziert.  
autos? auch ein interessantes thema und selbst wenn autos do wie du schreibst besseren sprit usw. zum betreiben verbrauchen ist es doch so das wir 2010 garantiert mehr autos auf den strassen haben als noch vor 40 jahren! mal abgesehen davon, dass der energieaufwand um solch ein auto zu produzieren gestiegen ist, was natuerlich die umwelt auch belastet. was aber noch interesanter ist, ist die tatsache, dass so genannte moderne autoe mit katalysathoren phosphorsäure-este_r prduzieren und das ist ein nervengift welches im ersten weltkrieg erfolgreich zum toeten von menschen eingestzt wurde. 
und kraftwerke, produzieren genug giftigen muell- darueber brauchen wir erst garnicht zu reden.
 und was das trinkwasser angeht, gibt es fuer dich auch ein paar gewaltige ueberasschungen. aber da google selber mal nach.
 wenn ichmir das aber so durchlese, schaut das aus als ob du hier gezielt von den ganzen chemikalien ablenken willst, die in unseren produkten und lebensmittel stecken ablenken willt.  
hast du da keine ahnung von, oder machst du das absichtlich?_

----------


## Patientenschubser

Soso Baubiologe....   

> Was nicht jedem klar ist und manche vielleicht sogar etwas überrascht:
>     Es darf sich jeder, der seinen Namen schreiben kann, Baubiologe  nennen. Es      gibt weder die Notwendigkeit einer Ausbildung, geschweige einer  Prüfung      und die Berufsbezeichnung als solche ist nicht geschützt.
>     Daher tummeln sich unter dieser Bezeichnung ebenso kompetente  Fachleute wie      leider auch genügend Scharlatane ohne jedem Sachverstand, welche  sich      durch die Führung dieses "Titels" irgendwelche Vorteile versprechen.

 Quelle 
Weiter heißt es da auch  :Smiley:    

> Die Empfehlungen und Richtlinien von Baubiologen beruhen nicht auf  gesicherten      wissenschaftlichen Erkenntnissen, sondern auf Erfahrungswerten und  selbstgeschaffenen      Interpretationen inklusive manchmal esoterischer Betrachtungsweisen.  Dadurch      sind sie zwar geradezu berühmt für ihren ausgesprochenen  Vorsorgecharakter,      doch in einer realen Welt nur wenig praxistauglich.
>     So gefallen die extrem niedrigen baubiologischen Richtwerte für  elektromagnetischen      Felder dem gesundheitsbewussten Bürger im Vergleich mit den gültigen       Grenzwerten zwar auf den ersten Blick, bei näherem Betrachten  bedeuten      sie bei konsequenter Umsetzung jedoch auch ein Ende der heutigen  Zivilisation,      da nicht nur Mobilfunk sondern z. B. auch jede Leuchtstoffröhre... mehr siehe Quelle

 Auf einer anderen Seite habe ich die "Ausbildung" zum Baubiologen gefunden, dort kann man auch lernen wie man mit Wünschelruten umgeht... Quelle
Oder auch "wissenswertes" über Radiästhesie erfahren siehe dazu auch Quelle 
Damit ist das Thema für mich durch...

----------


## Pianoman

Hallo, 
zukünftiger Baubiologe und Freund extraordinärer Rechtschreibung. 
Vielleicht liefern Sie auch mal ein paar tragfähige Zahlen (und nicht nur Gerüchte), die belegen, dass Deutschland und die Deutschen nicht nur von Impfschäden und Schulmedizin arg gebeutelt sind, sondern auch noch massiv an Umweltgiften und Elektrosmog leidet. 
Aber schreiben Sie bitte groß und deutlich, damit auch unsere vielen Senioren jenseits der 80 Ihren Ausführungen folgen können.

----------


## Mayare

> Ich verstehe das nicht warum sollten die o.g. um Ihre Patienten fürchten? 
> Was für Tatsachen, kannst du mir eine Erkrankung nennen die mit den "Umweltgiften" in Einklang zu bringen ist!?
> Wo ich eine Studie nachlesen und -vollziehen kann! 
> Wer steckt den Kopf in den Sand?
> Ist es nicht eher so, als das hier vll von einer Seite -hier die "Umweltmedizin"- eine Art Verschwörung ins Leben gerufen wurde, um mit dem Gutglauben von Patienten mächtig Kohle zu schaufeln?
> Wie es auch Heilpraktiker und anderen Schamanen betrieben wird, leider auch von einzeln Ärzten die auf diese Schiene aufspringen um Kasse zu machen.... 
> Zu dem was ich heute morgen geschrieben habe, habe ich immer noch keine brauchbare Antwort erhalten!
> Was ich allerdings auch nicht erwartet habe

 Leider habe ich auch von Dir noch kein brauchbares Gegenargument erhalten.
Es ist doch Tatsache und wird auch an Universitäten und anderswo untersucht und dokumentiert, welche
Auswirkungen die vielen Umweltchemikalien haben.
Auf meine Argumente bist Du doch bis jetzt nicht eingegangen.  GEB - Untersuchung des m 
Warum befassen sich inzwischen so viele Forschungsverbände mit den Auswirkungen von Umweltchemikalien? Umwelt-Chemikalien st 
Gruß Mayare

----------


## katzograph

Nur mal so als Nebeneinwurf : Metallallergie ! 
Äußerlich  -  Hautirritationen bis hin zu schlimmen Entzündungen mit Fieber, in Einzelfällen sogar lebensbedrohlich.
Berühmt-berüchtigtes Beispiel der Jeans-Knopf, aber auch Uhrenarmbänder, Brillengestelle, Schmuck usw.usw.
Geschätzt etwa 250.000 Erkrankungen pro Jahr! 
Innerlich  -  Mehr oder weniger starke Entzündungen, ansonsten wie oben.
Empfindlich gegen viele Metalle, die in den Körper eingebracht werden, z.B. künstliche Gelenke, Schrauben und Platten 
zur Versteifung gebrochener Knochen, Schrittmacher jeder Art.
Geschätzt etwa 80.000 Erkrankungen pro Jahr !  (Und das Zeugs muß wieder raus!!!) 
Das gehört für mich auch mit zur Umwelterkrankungen. 
Gruß
katzograph

----------


## Pianoman

Da haben Sie recht, Katzograph, die ganzen Metallallergien sind wirklich nicht zu vernachlässigen. Besonders die schweren Reaktionen auf kolloidales Silber geben doch zu denken.

----------


## Patientenschubser

Metallallergie ist kein Phänomen der "Neuzeit"! 
Klar haben wir Chemikalien in der Luft und in Autos und so wo noch!
Aber und das wird Euch verblüffen das war schon immer so.... 
Im Mittelalter gab es in jeder größeren Stadt mit einem Fluß eine Färberecke, dort wurde mit den wildesten Chemikalien gearbeitet.
Ärzte haben Pasten/ Salben/ Cremes mit Quecksilber und Blei hergestellt, es gab Trinkbecher aus Blei!!!
Rauch gelang ungefiltert in die Luft.... 
Die Liste ist lang.
Es ist also keinalleiniges Problem der jetzigen Zeit, es wird nur zu einem gemacht!  
Wenn ich mir lange genug etwas von jemandem einreden lasse dann glaube ich es irgendwann.

----------


## Mayare

> Da haben Sie recht, Katzograph, die ganzen Metallallergien sind wirklich nicht zu vernachlässigen. Besonders die schweren Reaktionen auf kolloidales Silber geben doch zu denken.

 Dazu habe ich gerade gestern zufällig die Sendung Visite gesehen!
Allergie gegen Implantate?
Kann man hier auch als Video sehen.
Da wird z.B. beschrieben, wie gravierend die immuntoxischen Auswirkungen von Typ IV Allergien sind......und
ich bin mir nicht mal sicher ob Ärzte das schon mal gehört haben oder sich dessen bewusst sind.
Diese Patient hatte z.B. 10 Jahre Leidensweg, bis mal eine gescheite Diagnose gestellt wurde.
Aber ist ja alles halb so schlimm............die Ärzte die das für Spinnereien halten, brauchen die Schmerzen ja nicht
auszuhalten.........das überlassen sie dann die Patienten.  NDR Fernsehen - Sendungen - Visite - Videos- Implantatallergie - Abwehr gegen Kunstgelenke 
Ich frage mich echt, was das mit dem Kolloidalem Silber soll?
Höchsten ein Versuch von den wirklich schlimmen Dingen abzulenken? 
Gruß
Mayare

----------


## wheelchairpower

> Ich frage mich echt, was das mit dem Kolloidalem Silber soll?

 Benutze die Forensuche und du findest ein Thema dazu. 
Zu Implantaten kann ich beisteuern, dass ich seit 1990 mit 9 Schrauben, einem Harrington-Stab, 2 Haken und einem Gewindestab neben meiner Wirbelsäule lebe. Bevor ich diese implantiert bekam, wurde ein Allergietest durchgeführt und hätte ich reagiert, dann hätte ich diese Implantate aus Titan bekommen.
Titan wurde damals, aufgrund der hohen Kosten,  nur bei Allergiker verwendet. Heute ist es, soweit ich weiß Standard. 
Darum kann ist mir nicht vorstellen, dass jemand derartig darauf reagiert, wenn überhaupt.

----------


## katzograph

Moin, moin Wheelchairpower, 
aus den von Dir ganz richtig erwähnten Kostengründen ist Titan bei Implantaten eben nocht nicht Standard.
Aber die Allergietests   vor  dem Einbau setzen sich immer mehr durch, sind aber auch noch nicht Standaerd. 
Gruß
katzograph

----------


## wheelchairpower

Also in einer anderen Klinik, in der auch diese Wirbelsäulen-OP durchgeführt wird, wird nur Titan verwendet. Somit ist es dort bereits das Standardmaterial.

----------


## katzograph

Moin, moin Pianoman, 
"Da haben Sie recht, Katzograph, die ganzen Metallallergien sind wirklich nicht zu vernachlässigen. Besonders die schweren Reaktionen auf kolloidales Silber geben doch zu denken." 
Was soll da den nun wieder? Sind Ihnen die Argumente ausgegangen? Kann ich mir gar nicht vorstellen. Oder wollen Sie nur mal wieder jemand ein bißchen lächerlich machen? Von kolloidem Silber habe ich nichts erwähnt und das gehört auch nicht zu diesem Themenkreis der Umweltgifte. Kollodiales Silber in größeren Mengen einzunehmen, gehört nicht zum medizinischen Standard und kann auch ganz schöne bzw. unschöne Nebenwirkungen haben. Aber es ist so gut wie kaum in irgendwas enthalten, mit dem wir täglich umgehen. Insofern verstehe ich diesen Hinweis im Zusammenhang mit Umweltmedizin nicht.
Ebensogut könnten Sie auch darauf hinweisen, das zuviel Sauerstoff auch ungesund ist. Wir kommen im normalen Leben kaum mit zuviel Sauerstoff in Berührung (vom Ozonloch mal abgesehen, aber das ist etwas anderses, als unsere Atemluft).
Aber mit sonstigen Metallen schon. Und manch einer verträgt das eben nicht. 
Gruß
katzograph

----------


## katzograph

Liebe Wheelchairpower, 
Wirbelsäulenoperationen sind trotz der Routine immer noch schwierig und gefährlich. Wenn dann aus Gründen der Vorsicht dafür nur noch Titan genommen wird, ist das für diese Art der Operationen vielleicht Standard. Für viele andere Implantate aber noch nicht. Sonst würden ja nicht so viele mit ihren Implantaten diese Schwierigkeiten haben.
Gemessen an der Zahl der Implantate überhaupt sind das ja noch verhältnismäßig wenige, die da diese unangenehmen Symptome haben. Aber geben tut`s die nun mal. Sind ja nicht eine Erfindung meiner Phantasie. 
Gruß
katzograph

----------


## wheelchairpower

@katzograph: 
Wenn du den Button Zitieren benutzt musst du die Abschnitte, welche du zitieren willst, nicht in Anführungszeichen setzen. Was das Verstehen für uns vereinfacht, denn mit dem Zitatbutton wird auch der Autor des Zitats eingefügt und jeder weiß somit, auf welchen User sich deine Antwort bezieht. 
Zu Wirbelsäulenoperationen musst du mich nicht aufklären. Im Übrigen sind die Meisten Operationen gefährlich und mit einem Risiko verbunden.  :Zwinker:  
Wenn es um Vorsicht ginge, würde wohl Metall genommen, denn Titan ist weniger stabil und kann leichter brechen.

----------


## katzograph

Liebe Wheelchairpower, 
bedauerlicherweise gehöre ich aufgrund meines Alters nicht zu der Generation, die schon mit dem Computer aufgewachsen sind und deshalb beherrsche ich auch nicht mal das, was heutzutage als selbstverständlich gilt. Ich habe die Zitatfunktion bis heute nicht begriffen und benutze immer  "kopieren  -  einfügen". Aber ich würde mir gerne von Dir erklären lassn, wie man es richtig macht.
Und ich wollte auch nicht eine Aufklärungkampagne über Operationen im allgemeinen und Wirbelsäulenoperationen im besonderen für dich starten. Es sind halt die Worte gewesen, die ich in diesem Zusammenhang erwähnen mußte. 
Gruß
katzograph

----------


## wheelchairpower

Hier mal ein Bild Skoliose diesen Stab habe ich auch. 
Chirurgenstahl ist nicht so weich wie Titan und ist daher robuster.

----------


## katzograph

Hallo Wheelchairpower, 
`ne viel größere Operation hast Du Dir da wohl nicht aussuchen können. Da läuft es mir ja nur vom Lesen kalt den Rücken runter. Da brauch ich mit meinem leichten Knick in der Wirbelsäule ja gar nicht erst versuchen, mitzureden. Ich hoffe sehr für Dich, dass diese schwere Operation Dir wenigstens was gebracht hat. 
Und wie steht`s mit dem PC-Unterricht?  
Gruß 
katzograph

----------


## wheelchairpower

Die OP hat mir das Leben gerettet, weil ich eine linkskonvexe Skoliose habe und diese damals bereits meinen linken Lungenflügel abgedrückt hat, so dass ich eine starke Lungenunterfunktion hatte und auch noch habe. Meine Skoliose hatte eine Gradzahl von mehr als 120° und die OP ließ mich ganze 29 cm wachsen. Damals war ich gerade mal 12/13 Jahre alt. 
Du musst nur auf Zitieren klicken und bei Bedarf das löschen, was du nicht zitieren möchtest. Wichtig ist nur, dass du den Code nicht löschst.  :Smiley:

----------


## katzograph

Liebe Wheelchairpower, 
ich hab es mal ausprobiert :   

> Du musst nur auf Zitieren klicken

 In Deinem Falle hat diese schwere vorsätzliche Verwundung (Operation) nicht nur geholfen, sondern auch Dein Leben gerettet. Ich finde, da kann man schon ein wenig dankbar sein, dass es Menschen gibt, die so was können.  
Gruß 
katzograph

----------


## wheelchairpower

Du hast die eckige Klammer ganz am Anfang (QUOTE) ausversehen gelöscht.  :Zwinker:  Darum ist das Zitat missglückt.  
QUOTE=wheelchairpower;63542] 
Da hätte am Anfang [ sein müssen.

----------


## auto.matic

> Soso Baubiologe....  Quelle 
> Weiter heißt es da auch  
> Auf einer anderen Seite habe ich die "Ausbildung" zum Baubiologen gefunden, dort kann man auch lernen wie man mit Wünschelruten umgeht... Quelle
> Oder auch "wissenswertes" über Radiästhesie erfahren siehe dazu auch Quelle 
> Damit ist das Thema für mich durch...

 
ja, natürlich ist das thema für dich damit durch. würde auch nicht so gut kommen, wenn man sich nicht nur oberflächlich und vor allem objektiv einem thema nährt- vielleicht auch etwas neues dazu lernt und genau dadurch seine einsicht oder gar seine einstellung zu einem bestimmten thema ändert.  
was den begriff baubiologe angeht? das ist doch das gleiche wie der begriff "moderator", so kann sich auch jeder dahergelaufene nennen. es gibt auch so gennate "richter" die alles andere ausser den namen verdient hätten. genau so wie politiker. in der baubiologie gibt es zum glück einen großen unterschied zwischen baubiologen, die sich einfach nur so nennen und baubiologen IBN die eine erstklassige ausbildung bekommen und sich zum messtechniker (nach dem standard der baubiologischen messtechnik SBM) weiter ausbilden lassen können. das ist fern ab von deiner wünschelruten geschichte und baubiologen IBN sitzen mittlerweile in planungsbüros namenhafter hausbauer usw. und werden bei gericht als kompetente sachverständige sehr ernst genommen. was dir bei deiner schnellen "baubiologie" internet recherche und vielleicht ein paar anrufen bei namenhaften baubiologen zwecks nachfrage usw, bestimmt auch aufgefallen ist, du aber bestimmt gerne hier ausblendest um ein bisschen weiter auf die umweltmedizin/baubiologie verschwörung rum zu reiten. 
und selbst wenn es dir nicht aufgefallen sein sollte, zeigt es am ende ja nur, dass du überhaupt keine ahnung davon hast was du hier schreibst, da du noch nicht einmal beide seiten aufzeigst: die trittbrettfahrer baubiologen, die sich eben nur so nennen (und gerne von so leuten wir dir als so genanntes beispiel her genommen werden) und eben die ausgebildeten baubiologen IBN und ihrem standard der baubiologischen messtechnick SBM.  
und genau diese art von vorgehensweise zeigt mir, dass es sinnlos ist sich mit jemanden wie dir über hochinteressante themen zu unterhalten, da von deinerseite aus eben nur halbherzig recherchiert wird und vor allem alles erstmal schlecht gemacht wird ohne vernünftige, nachvollziehbare argumente oder beweise... einfach mal so!
dafür ist mir meine zeit zu schade. 
und nur damit du es wenigstens halbwegs verstanden hast: 
ich hatte nie vor, dir oder irgendjemanden hier im forum uws. meine umweltmedizin, oder die umweltmedizin überhaupt näher zu bringen. denn das ist mit sicherheit nicht meine aufgabe und mir fehlt dazu das nötige fachwissen und bestimmte daten, darum lass ich da lieber mal die finger weg, bevor ich mich hier wie so manch anderer lächerlich mache. 
was ich aber überhaupt nicht angehen lassen kann, ist wenn jemand der nachweislich nicht den leisesten schimmer einer ahnung hat über ein thema, es dann versucht schlecht zu reden oder andere soweit zu beeinflussen, dass sie genau so denken.  
und jetzt mal ganz im ernst. als moderator einer seite die sich um patientenfragen dreht, einen bestimmten und vor allem anerkannten medizinischen bereich so dar zu stellen, ist mehr als unseriös und ich hoffe, dass vielen patieneten bei solch einer hetzkampange die alarmglocken an gehen und sie sich eigenständig auf die suche nach antworten zu ihren krankheiten machen..... fern ab von solcher propaganda, wo generell erstmal alles gleich schlecht geredet wird.

----------


## Mayare

Zurück zur Umweltmedizin: 
Meiner Meinung ist es doch grundsätzlich erst einmal die Politik der Verharmlosung, weil wie in unserer Gesellschaft üblich, die wirtschaftlichen und finanziellen Aspekte im Vordergrund stehen. 
Wenn man überlegt.......heute bezweifelt niemand mehr, wie schädlich rauen tatsächlich ist, die vergangen Jahrzehnte wurde es verharmlost, und selbst Ärzte und Wissenschaftler haben fleißig Falschgutachten geliefert.
Es soll mir also niemand damit kommen, dass das in vielen Fällen heute nicht die Praxis ist, und niemand kann so naiv sein und anzweifeln, welch große Lobby die Chemische Industrie besitzt.  Tabakindustrie: Die gro&#223;e Vernebelung - Gesundheit | STERN.DE Mobile 
Hier steht unter anderem "400 Millionen Tonnen Chemikalien gelangen jedes Jahr in die Umwelt".
Und das soll keinen großen Einfluss auf zunehmende Erkrankungen haben?  http://www.gruene-bundestag.de/cms/a...umweltgesu.pdf 
Die Ausbildung der Ärzte ist doch in dieser Beziehung mangelhaft.  http://www.umweltrundschau.de/cms/fi...-Einhefter.pdf  
Gruß
Mayare

----------


## katzograph

Hallo Mayare, 
natürlich werden weder patientenschubser noch pianoman ernsthaft bezweifeln, dass es Stoffe in unserem Alltag gibt, die uns nicht gut tun. Auch würden diese beiden nicht abstreiten, dass davon das eine oder andere schon bewiesen ist. 
Schwierig wird es erst, wenn jemand an der Wissenschaft und hier speziell an der Medizin rummeckert und womöglich noch aus der ESO-Ecke kommt. Solche Argumente schätzen sie gar nicht und wenn diese Teilnehmer sich nicht gleich davon überzeugen lassen, wie toll doch die Medizin im Wirklichkeit ist, sind sie es eben nicht wert, hier Kritik üben zu dürfen.
Wenn ein Arzt hier es bedauern würde, dass die Allergien in den letzten Jahren so zugenommen haben ist das ok. Wenn ein Bäcker sich beschwert, dass  seine Mehlallergie möglicherweise deswegen ausgebrochen ist, weil so viele andere Stoffe seine Immunabwehr durcheinandergebracht haben, dann rückt man ihn schon mal in die Nähe von Verschwörungstheoretikern oder beratungsresistenten Esos. Aber da beide im Bereich Medizin ihre Brötchen verdienen, sollte man nicht leichtfertig annehmen, sie hätten keine Ahnung von den weniger schönen Seiten der Medizin.  
Gruß
katzograph

----------


## auto.matic

mal was allgemeines. 
es ist doch so, dass dieses forum hier von den leuten die es betreuen in eine bestimmte richtung gedrängt wird, oder besser gesagt die themen. 
zu erst wird einfach mal ein thema, hier die umweltmedizin genommen und pauschal erst einmal schlecht geredet. von wem? vom moderator. denn der weiss genau, wenn jemand kommt und etwas dagen zu halten hat, sperrt man ihn einfach oder langweilt ihn zu tode. 
ernstahft und vor allem objektiv über ein bestimmtes thema zu diskutieren scheint mir hier unmöglich und darum sollte das forum auch nicht patientenfragen heissen, sondern moderatoren meinungen und antworten, denn mit fragen will hier anscheinend niemand etwas tu tun haben. 
und wer nicht passt, wird gelöscht. vor allem wenn er nicht in das vorgefertigte schema x passt. aber das ist erstens nix neues und zweitens spiegelt es ja wohl all das wieder was in diesem land generell passiert. entweder totschweigen oder auf die verschwörertheoriebank schieben, die nebenbei bemerkt immer länger wird und langsam anfängt zu stinken! 
hab ich bis jetzt jemanden persönlich angegriffen oder beleidigt? nein, also kann ich ja schön weiterschreiben, denn wenn ich hier niemanden beleidige usw. dann darf ich ja hier schreiben was ich will ohne gelöscht zu werden. auf jeden fall, laut der email, die ich gerade bekommen habe:                               Hallo auto.matic, 
Sie haben im Forum Patientenfragen.net - wir haben die Antworten eine  Warnung erhalten. 
Grund:
--------------
Unangemessene Ausdrucksweise  _Editiert: private Nachrichten gehören nicht in den öffentlichen Bereich_   
und um den begriff baubiologie noch einmal hier zum thema zu machen: 
ja, ich will damit geld verdienen und zwar sehr viel, da zu einem die ausbildung sehr teuer ist. die weiterbildungen auch extrem viel geld kosten und vor allem die geräte um messungen durch zu führen hochsensible präzesionsinstrumente sind die sehr viel geld kosten, regelmäßig kallibriert werden müssen und man auch auf die geräte ausgebildet sein muss, was wiederum zeit und geld kostet. wenn ich also meine zeit und mein geld in eine erstklassige ausbildung und hochwertige mess- und analysegeräte investiere dann möchte ich mir das vom kunden eben auch bezahlen lassen, was nebenbei bemerkt ein ganz normaler geschäftsvorgang ist. 
wer sein geld in einen menschen investiert der mit ner wünschelrute einmal durch jedes zimmer im hasu rennt und einem etwas von irgendwelchen wasseradern, currynetzen oder kosmischen verwerfungen erzählt, vielleicht auch noch irgendwelche dinger verkauft um die man vorm schlafen gehen drei mal rumrennen muss, der hätte sich eben vorher informieren müssen um den unterschied zwischen einem selbst ernannten baubiologen und einem ausgebildeten baubiologen herraus zu finden. in der regel dauert das keine 2 min. während eines telefonates z.b.. 
natürlich ist es so, dass wenn man sich dagen wehrt und gleich von vorn herein, die baubiologie als solche in ein schlechtes licht rücken will, natürlich kein interesse daran hat einen unterschied zwischen solchen und solchen zu finden. bei einem gespräch mit einem baubiologen kann man z.b. geziehlt nach der ausbildung fragen und vor allem nach welchen verfahren gemessen wird. wie schon im vorfeld geschrieben gibt es nach wie vor den standard der baubiologischen messtechnik SBM, der in zusammenarbeit mit Hr. maes und dem institut für baubiologie in neubeuern ausgearbeitet wurde und deren richtwerte z.b. auch vom bund übernommen wurde (die haben eben jeden wert noch einmal halbiert um auf der ganz, ganz sicheren seite zu sein).
und wenn ein angehender baubiologe in jedem seiner postings den standard der baubiologischen messtechnik SBM anführt und permanent immer etwas von luftschössern über irgendwelche menschen die sich halt eben auch baubiologen nennen, als gegenargument kommen. da kommt so jemanden wie mir und auch anderen menschen mit sicherheit, der eindruck, dass hier garnicht gewollt wird, zu akzeptieren, dass das thema baubiologie ernstahft diskutiert wird, vor allem nicht das thema standard der baubiologischen messtechnick SBM. 
hab ich wieder jemanden beleidigt oder persönlich angegriffen? 
nein? okay, dann kann ich ja weitermachen.   
vom prinzip her ist alles mehr als einfach! 
der patientenschubser macht hier die umweltmedizin schlecht und das mit einer mehr als haltlosen behauptung ohne irgendwelche beweise! das ist ganz einfach mal eine tatsache, die man mal nicht so verhamlosen sollte, was aber auch weiter nicht einmal so schlimm ist. <war das jetzt eine beleidigung?
nein es war keine und desegen ist es immer noch eine tatsache, dass sich der patientenschubser nicht die mühe macht, dass hier richtig zu stellen, sondern schnappt sich einfach aus jedem posting irgendeinen begriff den er dann wieder breit treten kann. <ist das eine beleidigung? nein, ich beleidige hier niemanden! 
also wie wäre es denn mal mit einem offiziellen:  
ich habe keine ahnung von umweltmedizin, ich war auch nicht auf dem kongress anwesend und darum tut es mir leid den internationalen apell von würzburg hier ins falsche licht geschoben zu haben. 
das wäre doch mal was anständiges und vor allem beweist man damit auch größe und anstand, aber eines ist mit sicherheit der fall unzwar, dass es wohl das mindeste in einem öffentlichen und vor allem seriösen forum ist. 
anstatt anderen usern ein fehlferhalten vor zuwerfen, zu verwarnen und sich irgendwelche bergiffe aufschnappen um, um jeden preis dafür zu sorgen, dass man recht behält!  
wie auch immer. ich habe mit diesem posting keinen menschen persönlich angegriffen, beleidigt oder verletzt. es war wohl mehr oder weniger ein apell an jemanden, der sich hier offensichtlich falsch verhalten hat, es aber glaubt dadurch zu vertuschen- anderen ein fehlverhalten unter zu jubeln.
und hier möchte ich noch einmal anmerken, dass es so aus dem wald schallt, wie man rinruft und wenn man gedankenlos einfach mal die neusen nachrichten aufschnappt und dann einfach mal wild drauf los postet, ganz klar ist, dass es immer wieder solche leute geben wird, wie mich... die sich diesem niveu anpassen und einfach mal genau so drauf los ballern. 
und jetzt mal zum abschluss:
es ist nicht meine aufgabe den menschen einen chrashkurs in umweltmedizin oder baubiologie zu verpassen und vom mir aus kann jeder über umweltmedizin und baubiologie denken was er mag! aber eins geht überhaupt nicht und das ist diese hetzkampange und propaganda über sachen von denen man überhaupt keine informationen hat und eventuell dadurch menschen verunsichert oder auf die falsche schiene bringt, nur weil man es einfach nicht besser weis! 
so und jetzt noch einmal zusammen gefasst! 
hier wurde niemand beleidigt oder ähnliches.

----------


## auto.matic

> Hallo, 
> zukünftiger Baubiologe und Freund extraordinärer Rechtschreibung. 
> Vielleicht liefern Sie auch mal ein paar tragfähige Zahlen (und nicht nur Gerüchte), die belegen, dass Deutschland und die Deutschen nicht nur von Impfschäden und Schulmedizin arg gebeutelt sind, sondern auch noch massiv an Umweltgiften und Elektrosmog leidet. 
> Aber schreiben Sie bitte groß und deutlich, damit auch unsere vielen Senioren jenseits der 80 Ihren Ausführungen folgen können.

 hallo, 
mit zahlen ist das ja immer so eine sache. wer zahlt die zeche? wenn ich hier zahlen veröffentliche bin ich mir hundertprozentig sicher 3 tage durch zu posten um wegen einem 0,002736% hin und her zu posten, was ich mit sicherheit nicht vor habe.  
wen es aber interessiert, der sollte mal auf das positionspapier der grünen/bündnis90 werfen: http://www.gruene-bundestag.de/cms/publikationen/rubrik/0/72.publikationen.html 
dort nach: 11.08.2009                                                        Umwelt & Natur *Reader:  Chemie und Umweltgesundheit*  
suchen... der link funktioniert komischer weise nicht so ganz, sory :Zwinker:  
unabhängig davon ob ich irgendeine partei überhaupt wählen würde oder diese als solche favorisiere ist mal so dahingestellt und jede weitere diskusion über parteien usw. lehne ich hiermit ab und werde nicht weiter drauf eingen.
aber dennoch zeigt uns dieses postionspapier eindeutig, dass die politik erkannt hat, dass wir einer gewaltigen menge schadstoffen, schwermetallen und microbiellen belastung ausgestezt sind!  
so etwas in zahlen zu belegen ist natürlich eine sehr gute idee und sie sind mit sicherheit nicht der erste der das fordert!
umweltanalysen bekommt man ja auch nicht gerade geschenkt, denn sie kosten eine stange geld, was viele vereinigungen, institute und bürgerbewegungen so wie NGO´s ein bisschen verärgert, da um jedes mal zahlen und fakten präsentieren zu können, eben zu erst diese daten ermittelt und erfasst werden müssen, was eben geld kostet.
wenn sie speziell eine frage zu einem besteimmten umweltbelastungsfaktor haben, gibt es bestimmt einen weg diesen zu ermitteln- gegen entsprechender bezahlung eben.  
also was tun, wenn man interessiert an gewissen daten ist, sie aber mal so auf die schnelle nicht bekommen kann? selber messen? verein gründen und geräte anschaffen um dann zu messen, oder eine messung in auftrag geben? die regierung zwingen messungen durch zu führen um zahlen und fakten zusammen zu tragen, die genau das ans tageslicht bringen, was gerne verharmlost oder gar vertuscht wird? 
ich werfe mal so nebenbei garantiert nicht mit irgendlwechen zahlen um mich! 
die frage bei zahlen und fakten ist am ende: welche zahlen und welche fakten sind relevant? welche daten haben eine bestimmte aussagekraft? welche richtwerte gibt es? 
und vor allem wer gibt diese richtwerte heraus?
die regierung? eine internationale behörde, die sich über alles und jeden hinwegsetzt, aber komischer weise von den konzernen finanziert wird, die bestimmte schadstoffe produzieren usw.? 
nehmen wir doch ganz einfach mal den mensch als solches!
er kommt auf die welt (als baby) und ist frei von schadstoffen, schwermetallen und microbiellen belastungen und konzentrationen, also 100% bio! 
diesen mensch, nehmen wir als standard: und was haben wir somit automatisch? wir stellen fest, dass alles was nicht 100% bio ist, entweder durch umweltverschumtzung produziert wird oder wurde und somit als umweltverschmutzung endet und mit noch unerforschten chemischen verbinungen die teilweise sogar die gene verändern, eben nicht hier her gehören.  
warum muss ich im jahr 2010 menschen erklären, dass umweltgifte, umwelterkrankungen auslösen, wo bei jedem bekannt ist, dass ein mega kontzern der im vietnamkrieg, agent-orange (ein nerven gift) produzierte und jetzt den selben mit unter anderem bei der produktion voen lebensmittel einsetzt. wir z.b. jahre lang mit giften wie "lindan" im so genannten "holzschutzmittel" (was neben bei bemerkt ein witz ist, denn diese holzschutzmittel mit lindan, nur dafür sorgt, dass ein baustoff der 100% biologisch ist, durch die anwendung mit diesem gift auf dem sondermüll entsorgt werden muss)... 
... oder besser gefragt, warum wollen diese menschen das unbedingt so genau wissen und mit zahlen und fakten belegt bekommen. weil es so schwer zu verstehen ist, dass die welt nun einmal mit giftigen chemikalien usw. verpestet ist und eben genau dadurch neue krankheitsbilder entstehen, die wenn man sie genau betrachtet eben in die kategorie umweltmedizin fallen (umweltmedizin wurs ab 1996 an einigen uni´s als ganz normals studienfach angeboten und es gibt heute noch genug umweltmediziner, die diese ausbildung genossen haben und genau wissen wie sie solche umweltgifte nachweisen und messen können).... 
...wenn es keine umweltgifte oder erkrankungen gibt, dann:
kann mann ja mit einer geöffneten dose xyladecor neben dem bett einschalfen.
den bauern von neben an fragen ob er seine giftigen pestizide nicht in seiner eigenen wohnung in der küche lagern möchte,
mann sich noch mehr almagam einpflegen lassen kann,
dann brauchen autolackierer auch keine schutzmasken mehr zu targen..... 
zahlen gibt es genug, was aber viel wichtiger ist, ist wer zahlt denn für die ganzen fehler die heute passieren? viele sind doch noch nicht einmal bereit für die fehler der menschen ein paar generationen vor uns zu bezahlen, geschweige denn die auswirkungen dieser fehler an zu erkennen um darauf hin überhaupt etwas zu unternehmen? 
wir kommen doch noch nicht einmal mit dieser einfachen aufgabe klar! was sollen denn da zahlen und fakten bringen? um noch mehr darauf rum zu reiten, haare zu spalten und während dessen überhaupt nicht mit zu bekommen, dass man in der ganzen zeit so viel hätte tun können um schlimmeres zu verhindern, oder den opfern dieser ganzen sache wnigstens ein bisschen zu helfen, anstatt sie mit irgendwelchen zahlen und fakten zu tode langweilen? 
wenn sie es aber unbedingt bevorzugen "tragfähige zahlen" zu diskutieren, sollt dieses thema doch auch als ein eigenständiges thema behandelt werden und umgehend eröffnet werden. 
meiner meinung nach, sollte das thema baubiologie genau so gesondert behandelt werden, da es so wie es ausschaut ja gerne kontrovers diskutiert wird und seinen eigenen themenbereich verdient. 
warum auch nicht? fragen und antworten dazu gibt es ja wohl genug. 
hier geht es ja nach wie vor um den: internationalen apell von würzburg 
und was die rechtschreibung angeht? 
mein kampf wurde ja rechtschreibmäßig 1a umgesetzt, aber der inhalt ist ja wohl mehr als schrott und nicht nur weil sich jemand ein bissl mühe gibt die tasten auf einmal zu finden, bedeutet das lange nicht, dass man automatisch im recht ist...
wenn es sein muss, gerne.... aber dann bitte bei einem anständigen tehma......

----------


## Pianoman

> ja, ich will damit geld verdienen und zwar sehr viel, da zu einem die  ausbildung sehr teuer ist. die weiterbildungen auch extrem viel geld  kosten und vor allem die geräte um messungen durch zu führen  hochsensible präzesionsinstrumente sind die sehr viel geld kosten,  regelmäßig kallibriert werden müssen und man auch auf die geräte  ausgebildet sein muss, was wiederum zeit und geld kostet. wenn ich also  meine zeit und mein geld in eine erstklassige ausbildung und hochwertige  mess- und analysegeräte investiere dann möchte ich mir das vom kunden  eben auch bezahlen lassen, was nebenbei bemerkt ein ganz normaler  geschäftsvorgang ist.

 Ist schon klar, auto.matic. So ein Fernkurs als "Baubiologe" kostet doch tatsächlich an die 2000.- Euronen, und für den Messtechniker sind nochmal 2.700.-- fällig. Spezialist werden kostet halt Geld.  
Aber die können dann auch solche Dinge messen, die sich solchen Laien wie Geophysikern komplett entziehen, gelle ? 
So etwas wie das hier:   

> *7 GEOLOGISCHE STÖRUNGEN (Erdmagnetfeld, Erdstrahlung)
> Ursache: Ströme und Radioaktivität der Erde; lokale Störzonen durch z.B. terrestrische Verwerfungen, Spalten, Wasser...
> Messung von Magnetfeld (nT) und Strahlung (ips) der Erde und ihrer auffälligen Störungen* (%)

 Nehmen Sie dafür eigentlich eine Wünschelrute, oder gibt´s schon Meßgeräte für geopathogene Störzonen ?    

> wer sein geld in einen menschen investiert der mit ner wünschelrute  einmal durch jedes zimmer im hasu rennt und einem etwas von  irgendwelchen wasseradern, currynetzen oder kosmischen verwerfungen  erzählt, vielleicht auch noch irgendwelche dinger verkauft um die man  vorm schlafen gehen drei mal rumrennen muss, der hätte sich eben vorher  informieren müssen um den unterschied zwischen einem selbst ernannten  baubiologen und einem ausgebildeten baubiologen herraus zu finden. in  der regel dauert das keine 2 min. während eines telefonates z.b..

 Was, sagten Sie, auto.matic, verwenden Sie in Ihrer seriösen Ausbildung ? Den "standard der baubiologischen messtechnik SBM" ? *Ist das der hier* ? Schauen Sie doch mal unter Punkt *A 7* nach.

----------


## Patientenschubser

> *Ausbildungskosten* 
>  Die Kosten für die Ausbildung zum zertifizierten Baubiologen /  Elektrobiologen  betragen 1.198,- Euro (inkl. MWSt.) für alle Seminare,  die in unserem Institut IFSG in Saarbrücken stattfinden. Beinhaltet sind  6 Ausbildungstage (48 Ausbildungsstunden) einschließlich praktischer  Übungen und Prüfung sowie einer persönlichen Betreuung durch den  Referenten....
> Vorkenntnisse sind nicht erforderlich.

  Quelle 
Da dies hier zu einem Streitthema ausartet und mir bisher keiner wirklich näher bringen konnte was den nun an einem nicht geschützten Beruf der an privaten Instituten "vermittelt" wird so toll sein soll, werde ich das Thema schliessen. 
Diesen Schritt habe ich unternommen da auto.matic ohnehin nichts zu seiner Ausbildung sagen will, bzw uns einen Crashkurs geben möchte.
Für mich ist eine "Berufsausbildung die nur 6 Tage dauert nicht mehr als ein Crashkurs! _btw Rettungssanitäter müssen min. 520 Ausbildungsstunden absolvieren um mitarbeiten zu dürfen._ _Diese Berufsbezeichung ist nicht geschützt_  Zudem werden die Beiträge von Pianoman und mir mit dem Buch "Mein Kampf" verglichen, die Rechtschreibung stimmt aber der Inhalt nicht! (dem kann ich zwar nur zustimmen, ich lasse mich aber deswegen nicht damit vergleichen!).
dies ist so nicht hinnehmbar.
Eine Diskussion auf sachlicher Ebene scheint somit nicht gegeben.

----------

